# Virtualbox drivers

## pdr

I have virtualbox, virtualbox-additions, virtualbox-extpack-oracle, virtualbox-modules emerged, but I have not been doing a @module-rebuild because I removed the 3 vbox modules from /etc/conf.d/modules because I don't currently run it (if I need another VM I'll do the @module-rebuild, manually modprobe, etc).

But at boot time the system keeps wanting to load the modules (and is failing since I have not rebuilt them for the current kernel). How do I get the system to quit trying to autoload the Virtualbox modules (vboxdrv, vboxnetadp, vboxnetflt)?

----------

## chiefbag

You could blacklist them as a temporary fix. 

There is probably a better way but for example the following may do:

```
lsmod | grep vbox       

vboxpci                24576  0

vboxnetadp             28672  0

vboxnetflt             28672  1

vboxdrv               397312  4 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt,vboxp
```

Then add them to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

```
blacklist vboxdrv

blacklist vboxnetflt 
```

.. etc

----------

## guitou

Hi.

You may also comment unnecessary modules in your /etc/modules-load.d/*.conf

++

Gi)

----------

